# Ending the Lesson



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

How do you end your training lessons, regardless of event? With obedience some use a ball or the word "free" to show the dog the job is done. With herding lessons, I use "that'll do" to tell the dog we are finished and don't think about more sheep. What's used in protection other than a sleeve slip?:-k


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

I use an “All done” command.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't have a command to release the dog from the end of the lesson. Because the lesson is never really over in PP. But at the end I always let the dog win, then have a light amount of play with a tug or ball.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

My older dog was taught (by his previous owner, I think) to chest-bump his handler as an end to training/working sessions. I think it's weird... and somewhat uncomfortable, but it works.

He's too old to do it now.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I wind down every session with a "okay we're done" regardless if its bite work or ob or whatever. I think that a clear indication to the dog of when we start and finish is mandatory. The "time to work " and the "just be a dog" is really important to the way we train and to put into context things for the dog.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I use "Were Done" for tracking, OB and protection. It works, the dog understands and makes his way toward the truck.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I just use "that'll do" for herding, protection, ob, seaching/tracking, ect..


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Interesting points, just something I was thinking about...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Mine know we are done when I put them back into their crate in the vehicle, or we go back into the house at home 

There really isn't a specific way I end a session, if I'm at the Ring club we usually just head off the field and I tell them "get a drink" which is their release to go jump in a water tub that is down near the parking lot. They know we are done because while we are heading off the field the decoy is usually going over to where the people are and sitting down. If we are at the Obedience club we usually walk off the field doing some focused heeling or playing with a toy so we can practice the focus work going through the crowd of people that are normally by the gate, and also work on the dog not thinking the gate means "free". At the Sch club in bitework they usually let the dog carry a sleeve to the car, in obedience it's similar to at the obedience club. In herding I used a "that will do" so the dog would know we are done, because I'm not going to have them "playing" with the sheep while we leave the field like they might do in the other venues. In agility I usually just release my dog to run around on the field while I help put away all the equipment, then we leave. At home it's just a "OK, let's go inside" and we head for the house. At flyball it's kind of like herding, I just tell them "lets go" and we head for the vehicle. 

I guess looking through my post the common denominator is that when we are done, they are usually on a loose "let's go" type of command vs still on a strict obedience command. But I use that same "let's go" during training also, going from one exercise to another, or one pen of sheep to another, so it doesn't always signal the end of things to them, just that they are supposed to stay in my general area and go where I go. I suspect either my sitting down or putting them back in the vehicle are really their cues that we are finished.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Tracey Hughes said:


> I use an “All done” command.


 
I do the same. all done, dog gets it.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

When we're just exercising... i.e. running or perhaps doing some obedience while playing w/ the Chuck It I use "Game Over." Both my guys really seem to understand this, and the command is in no way similar to anything else I tell them to do.

When we're on the field, I just use "kennel" and after bite work, because they can't take the sleeve into either one of their crates, I usually give them a simple command after bite work to give them a tug that I carry in my training vest... then they can take that into their crate.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

What about plain old body language ? Does everyone have a vocal command (other than kadi) ? and if so, why?


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't have a verbal command for ending a session. If it's protection or obedience at the club, we run off the field, I give the dog a few good strong pats and say good job buddy, and they jump into the truck or crate. Running off the field and into the truck is a giant clue enough for them to know it's over. 

If we're training a session at home, we just walk away from the area, good job all done let's go, I put the toys away. I don't really want them to think the session is done, I want them wanting for more. I don't want them to have a sense of now it's on now it's off. Now I have to listen, now I don't. I also do a lot of impromptu sessions if I see an opportunity, when done we just walk away and move on with life. Feeding dinner, walking through the gate to the backyard, you name it, I use all for little mini sessions for obedience, positions, etc, those aren't structured elongated sessions and happen all the time. It would be impractical and of no benefit to have a formal finish to each.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

When I've had enough, I just end it!!

Cheers Maggie!!


----------

